# Introducing Pickle



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Went to see him for the first time yesterday and just fell in love  Not sure how we are going to wait nearly 4 weeks to pick him up! x


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

How lovely, they are great photos.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello Pickle  what a cutie .. four weeks of serious puppy shopping .. enjoy xxx


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you Loobylou! My daughter can't get to sleep tonight.. she's still awake up there thinking about him lol x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Gorgeous! Such a cute pup


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you Laura and your two babies are beautiful! x


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Lins61 said:


> Thank you Loobylou! My daughter can't get to sleep tonight.. she's still awake up there thinking about him lol x


My daughter took photos of Charlie to bed with her whilst we were waiting


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Lol funny you should say that we printed some off this evening. But I've put them in her school bag as she is desperate to show her friends


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Congratulations on your new puppy! He is gorgeous and I love the name, very unique!


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you Scarlett x The name is my daughter's choice! My husband would prefer something a bit more erm manly I suppose  But she won't be swayed


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

What a fab name, love it!! Gorgeous


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Lins61 said:


> Thank you Laura and your two babies are beautiful! x


No problem  & aww thank you very much! x


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Pickle is so cute - great name for a cockapoo!
Your daughter sounds very excited about the homecoming - and so she should be - cockapoos are amazing!
Look forward to lots more pictures x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

lovely, lovely, lovely and great name - funny, Pickle was nearly my choice as for some reason I used to call my son that when he was younger! yours is more pickle colour though as ours is a golden boy (tho Golden shred would maybe suit a poo, i've seen the damage they can do!!) sorry i'm waffling (waffle - another name! think I should just go....) enjoy the wait, do shopping and planning and just enjoy the excitement.x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah Pickle and your daughter are so lucky... hope her friends approved at school, she wont be able to wait to show him off properly when he comes home x x


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Good evening all xx

Yes all the children were excited at school - I think they see it as a good opportunity to come round for tea! And even the teachers were going gooey eyed lol. Dawn, my husband wanted to call him Branston Pickle but then he's always had a strange sense of humour! 

Gah only just seen the repping facility... sorry! xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Actually just Branston would be quite a good name for a dog! ours will be Dudley and my son has asked if his middle name could be Dave!!


----------



## annieb (Feb 11, 2012)

Best wishes to you and your new baby I love the name very cute xxxx


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Pickle is so cute! I love the little white patch under his chin and can't wait to see more photos of him as he grows.

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Pickle is gorgeous and I love the name too


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Pickle is gorgeous and a name that crossed my mind too as I love food names. My son also took a print-out into school!


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the lovely comments. Gah these weeks are going slow!!! Anyway my daughter (Ella) and I have booked onto a puppy training course that starts in our area on Monday.But wait I here you say.. you don't have a puppy yet.. oh apparently a minor problem!!! The woman who runs it has two puppies and we are allowed to borrow one so that we can learn what to do  It appears we will be trying to train a husky!!! I reckon if we can do that, we can do anything LOL.. xx


----------

